# Using a Nebulizer



## jake (Jun 1, 2008)

Lets say you are prescribed to inject batril to a tort. If you decided to use a nebulizer, would you use the same injection amount, or more? How many parts of saline would you use to dilute the baytril?

Thanks!

~ Autumn


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Autumn, if a vet prescribed Baytril injections I would give it by injection. If you are thinking of using a nebulizer I would definitely talk with my vet about it first. The distribution of some medications should not be changed. Baytril is a rough antibiotic. It is painful when injected and if injected in the same site or in too large a dose can cause tissue necrosis. I wouldn't want to imagine what it could do the the lungs. I would be especially careful about changing the route of distribution of this medication. Why would you want to use a nebulizer instead of injections? When I was giving my Greeks Baytril Injections I was also using Ventolin in an Vaporizor to ease their breathing, per the vet.
I found this reply on the net however it was regarding a python:
http://forum.kingsnake.com/health/messages/5872.html
Have not routinely used Enrofloxacin for nebulization. Would recommend aminoglycoside (gentamicin, amikacin, etc). Enrofloxacin can cause sterile necrosis at injection site - however that is due to local pH changes (Baytril solution is very acidic - I usually dilute with sterile LRS before injecting). Nebulized antibiotics are always diluted into aqueous solution before nebulization - therefore would expect this to minimize potential for sterile tissue necrosis.
Byron Hagewood DVmPhD


----------



## jake (Jun 2, 2008)

There are some reputable breeders in South Texas that recommend and use a nebulizer to administer antibiotics to their torts. I've not gotten any details as to how and what they use, but I find it very interesting. In theory, the antibiotic would go straight to the source of the infection. I didn't know if anyone on this forum has tried, or succeeded with this?

~ Autumn


----------



## ZippyButter (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you ever tried baytrill in the pill form? I think it will cost more to use a nebulizer machine plus the antibiotic. The shot will cause other side effect if one does not apply the correct dose. I wonder why don't we let mother nature take over naturally for our animals, if we feed them all naturally growth food (no pesticide, no commercial fertilizer, preservertive, additive.....) and provide them with close to ideal housing, I think they will grow up healthy and avoid all kind of sickness. This is my opinion only, so if you find the best way to care of your sick tort, and it works, please keep repeating it every time.

Minh


----------



## jake (Jun 2, 2008)

ZippyButter said:


> Have you ever tried baytrill in the pill form? I think it will cost more to use a nebulizer machine plus the antibiotic. The shot will cause other side effect if one does not apply the correct dose. I wonder why don't we let mother nature take over naturally for our animals, if we feed them all naturally growth food (no pesticide, no commercial fertilizer, preservertive, additive.....) and provide them with close to ideal housing, I think they will grow up healthy and avoid all kind of sickness. This is my opinion only, so if you find the best way to care of your sick tort, and it works, please keep repeating it every time.
> 
> Minh




I haven't done the Baytril in pill form. I've been spending the last month or so treating very sick leopard torts that were sold to us with pnumonia, ear infections and eye infections... we've been at the point several times where we've had to feed them with a syringe. (Under vet instructions) I'd probably prefer to do pill form with torts that were still eating, though. It's not fun to give torts injections.


----------



## ZippyButter (Jun 3, 2008)

jake said:


> ZippyButter said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever tried baytrill in the pill form? I think it will cost more to use a nebulizer machine plus the antibiotic. The shot will cause other side effect if one does not apply the correct dose. I wonder why don't we let mother nature take over naturally for our animals, if we feed them all naturally growth food (no pesticide, no commercial fertilizer, preservertive, additive.....) and provide them with close to ideal housing, I think they will grow up healthy and avoid all kind of sickness. This is my opinion only, so if you find the best way to care of your sick tort, and it works, please keep repeating it every time.
> ...



I'm sorry that you have to endure the agonizing moment with your sick tort. From reading your latest post, you will make a great parent . I hope this tort will get out of its critical time and be healthy and strive in life for you. Just hang in there and don't give up. Where in Texas are you? My parents and brother are in Houston, I visit them at least once a year. Keep us posted.

Minh


----------

